# Gensci back - official



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

http://www.interfax.cn/news/5993/

so looks like post olympics we are back - Hyge sending stuff (have seen it with yellow tops)

Jins now coming out with yellow tops

and then the old IP (generics) with yellows

is it the new 'blue' lol


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

hyge is green tops

jintropin has came with yellow tops before

blue and yellow generics have never stoped


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

agreed the tops are purely just a 'colour'

its just interesting as the old - 'my colour is better than yours or stronger than etc' will no doubt start up again


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

what many do not realise when it comes to Generics is that there are many labs that produce them not just one source so you could get one batch of blues better than another....

Hyge and GenSci have never stopped producing Gensci have stopped shipping out of the country after the raw deal bust by the US.....i would be careful with Jintropin though as there are some dodgy fakes around trying to take advantage of GenSci not exporting


----------



## MuscleResearch (Jun 14, 2005)

You can always trust Muscle Research.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

in all honesty. For results and value for money I've found hyge to be my favourite. All these relabelled generic gh does not interest me whatsoever.I'll stick with hyge or getropin. Hygiene are also producing an orange top called lumatropin which I've yet to try. But I'm more than happy with hyge so I'll stick with that.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

MuscleResearch said:


> You can always trust Muscle Research.


why do MR produce their own GH now?


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

Lumatropin?

interesting as I have a box (hyge box) with orange tops on ....

got any pics of the Lumatropin Robsta.?? like to compare them if poss


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

No, I'm yet to try it, although my source has offered me it, but I'm pretty sure it would have different boxes to the hyge mate.....


----------



## MuscleResearch (Jun 14, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> why do MR produce their own GH now?


Did you mean we do not sel GH?

Actual GH is illegal here in the US we would be shut down very quickly if we started selling anything like that.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

MuscleResearch said:


> You can always trust Muscle Research.


So if you don't sell GH then what the fcuk has that statement got to do with this thread???


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

MuscleResearch said:


> Did you mean we do not sel GH?
> 
> Actual GH is illegal here in the US we would be shut down very quickly if we started selling anything like that.


as Robsta has stated why are you posting on how MR can be trusted on a thread about GH??


----------



## MuscleResearch (Jun 14, 2005)

Well I have no real idea... 

I was focused on the Gensci is back which was a big distributor of IGF.

Sorry guys, just didn't really pay attention. Don't hate me for it.


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

heard gensci will begin shipping by the end of nov this year

dont think the usa will be featured though but sure there will be remailers who will take the chance

will post more when i hear from my end


----------



## D-TROPIN (May 13, 2008)

I doubt we will see jintropin in the near future!

Hyge is a great product and much better value for money imo


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

very much agree^^^^

plus hygiene is now doing igf also...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

far far to many fakes of Jin around plus why would you use Jin when their is Hygetropin around


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

I am in full agreement here, blues vary massively from very good to very average.

IMVHO Hygetropin, for me, has been as good as many of the pharma products I have tried. The very best generic out there and at a fraction of the cost of pharma GH.

J


----------

